
A Magnet Laboratory (1959) Educational Film - ohjeez
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkxntFEGQ9k
======
jonjacky
Thanks for posting this. I haven't seen it since my high school physics class
fifty years ago, but as soon as I saw the title here in HN I recalled some
memorable details that set it apart from other instructional films of the day
--- which I won't mention, because I don't want to spoil it for first-time
viewers.

